# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Luyện vẽ

## cnclaivung

em chả biết post vào đâu, nên pot đây cho rum mình phong phú, hiện tai em đang luyện JD và Atcam, các bác có file gì cần vẽ mà nhè nhẹ em vẽ fee.. nâng cao trình độ để đi vẽ mướn,,,
khai trương nào các bác, nhỏ thôi nhé, máy em yếu lắm, 
i5 , ram 16gb, HDd 1tb, card 2gb 256b chạy file lớn giật tung chảo...hic

----------

dinhtungdhhp, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá hay, bác vẽ giùm mấy chữ thư pháp nhé
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8711/1...5fd30474_c.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7591/1...c88776c5_c.jpg
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8710/1...1a7a9329_c.jpg
Có hậu tạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

ok bác , emcosos gắng he..có việc làm rồi, mừng qué

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

vẽ theo y như vậy hay bác có thêm bớt gì không bác, thư pháp em hơi bi khá đó nhe

----------

dinhtungdhhp

----------


## thuhanoi

> vẽ theo y như vậy hay bác có thêm bớt gì không bác, thư pháp em hơi bi khá đó nhe


Phần nền không cần vẽ cũng được bác, chỉ cần phần thư pháp, tất nhiên gần gần giống thôi, các nét re re của cọ phải bỏ bớt đi (chứ vẽ rồi khắc sao được  :Big Grin: )

----------


## cnclaivung

ok bác.... em chơi tốt vụ này, còn phần khgung thì sao bác, chỉ chọt gì cho nó máu nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

He he khung thì tùy bác có hoặc không cũng được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Có hot girl này, bác chủ vẽ được hông ợ ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

gớm thế, cha Nam à

----------


## Gamo

Bác Tuấn vẽ gớm thiệt

----------

